
GalaXQL – Interactive SQL tutorial - colinprince
http://sol.gfxile.net/galaxql.html
======
mswen
Does anybody have a really good tutorial that takes you the next steps beyond
this level. I looked at the table of contents and see all the basic stuff I
use pretty regularly. For those of you more advanced in SQL - what are your
favorite resources for moving into solidly intermediate and on toward advanced
skills in SQL

------
Domenic_S
A bit slow, which I will chalk up to the HN effect.

Would prefer query results to show up where that useless galaxy animation
lives instead of having to click back to the guru.

UPDATE my_table SET ... returned "Query Success (0 columns, 0 rows)" even
though it affected all rows.

